# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Результаты теста антивирусов на быстродействие (март 2012)

## CyberWriter

Быстродействие и ресурсоемкость антивируса для большинства пользователей являются важными характеристиками наряду с качеством самой защиты. Скорость работы может быть одним из главных критериев для пользователя при выборе и покупке персонального антивируса. Актуальность данного критерия связана с тем, что показатели эффективности детектирования и лечения большинству пользователей оценить достаточно сложно, а вот скорость работы антивируса и вносимые им замедления в работы компьютера сразу видны всем. В идеале пользователь хочет иметь антивирус, который не только автоматически обеспечивает защиту компьютера, но и делает это с минимальным влиянием на его производительность.
Цель данного теста - показать, какие персональные антивирусы оказывают наименьшее влияние на осуществление пользователем типовых операций на компьютере, меньше замедляют его работу и потребляют минимальное количество системных ресурсов. 
В процессе тестирования мы измерили и сравнили параметры, которые оказывают непосредственное влияние на восприятие пользователем скорости работы антивируса, а именно:Время загрузки операционной системы.Размер потребляемой антивирусом памяти и уровень загрузки процессора.Скорость копирования файлов (оценка быстродействия антивирусного монитора).Скорость сканирования (оценка быстродействия антивирусного сканера).Скорость запуска распространенных офисных программ.Замедление работы компьютерных игр.Полученные в ходе теста результаты дают ясное представление о быстродействии представленных на рынке антивирусных программ. Сопоставив эти данные с результатами других тестов Anti-Malware.ru, любой пользователь сможет сделать осознанный выбор в пользу того или иного антивирусного решения. Методология тестирования »
Анализ результатов теста и схема награждения »
*Краткое содержание:*

 - Введение
 - Влияние антивирусов на время загрузки операционной системы
 - Сравнение ресурсоемкости антивирусов
 - Сравнение скорости работы антивирусов в режиме реального времени
 - Сравнение скорости работы антивирусных сканеров по требованию
 - Сравнение скорости антивирусов при работе с офисными программами
 - Сравнение замедления работы компьютерных игр при работе антивирусов 
 - Комментарии партнеров Anti-Malware.ru

*Основные результаты тестирования*

Самые быстрые антивирусные мониторы (on-access сканеры)
Самые быстрые антивирусные сканеры по требованию (on-demand сканеры)
Самые быстрые антивирусы для работы с офисными программами

*Platinum Award*

 Dr.Web
Norton

 Norton

 -

*Gold Award*

Avast
 Kaspersky

F-Secure
 AVG
 BitDefender
 McAfee
 G DATA
 Kaspersky

Eset
 Microsoft

*Silver Award*

Outpost
 Avira
 BitDefender
 Trend Micro

Trend Micro
 Avira
 Comodo
 Avast

AVG
 Avast
 Kaspersky
 BitDefender

*Bronze Award*

Eset
 AVG
 G DATA
 Comodo
 F-Secure

Panda
 Outpost

Avira
 Norton
 F-Secure
 Trend Micro
 Comodo

*Нет наград
*
Microsoft
 Panda
 McAfee
Eset
 Microsoft 
 Dr.Web
Panda
 McAfee
 G DATA
 Dr.Web
 Outpost



подробнее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

